# RAM Stentorian BF mod



## Pindyman (12/9/17)

looking for one of these locally. I know sirvape had them but they are sold out


----------



## KZOR (12/9/17)

Pindyman said:


> I know sirvape had them but they are sold out


Be thankful since they fixed the problems in V2 that has been released.


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/9/17)

https://cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/latest-arrivals/products/ram-squonker-box-mod


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/17)

Arriving at Vaperite around the 25th


----------



## Pindyman (12/9/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Arriving at Vaperite around the 25th


is this the v2 u guys will be getting?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/17)

Pindyman said:


> is this the v2 u guys will be getting?



Ours are coming straight from the factory so I can't see that they would be anything other than the latest version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (12/9/17)

Cool cool...


Vaperite South Africa said:


> Ours are coming straight from the factory so I can't see that they would be anything other than the latest version


cool cool will check it out then + its right around pay day soooooooooo

@KZOR am I correct in saying that the V@ is th eone that has the battery strap as I recall the V1 didn't hav a strap


----------



## KZOR (12/9/17)

Pindyman said:


> th eone that has the battery strap


Yea......that is one of the changes. 
__

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

I hate battery straps. They get in the way. I cut most of mine off, unless the battery is hard to remove safely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (18/9/17)

Just watched the review as per the link. He whines on a bit long about the stiff fire button. He failed to mention the risk of the Stentorian logo on the outside bottom section, potentially arcing with metal in your pocket as it is connected to the battery terminal. Like some reviewer commented. 

But, a review close to the truth, indeed. I love my little wooden one, and look forward to possibly getting a resin one.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

